
A Coder’s Guide to Coffee (2002) - Tomte
http://blog.moertel.com/posts/2002-04-25-coders-guide-to-coffee.html
======
chapium
If you find good beans, grind your own and measure your water temp you can
make an outstanding brew with one of these
[https://youtu.be/9c14DxfVOY4](https://youtu.be/9c14DxfVOY4)

edit: aeropress

~~~
brudgers
My aeropress makes great coffee. But each and every cup always involves fiddly
preparation followed by managing a drippy wet mess before drinking. There's no
silver bullet.

~~~
chapium
Have you tried the "inversion method?" less mess

~~~
brudgers
The preparation is still fiddly and the press itself is still a drippy wet
mess. The inversion method doesn't change the fundamental design of the
process or the machinery. The aeropress has to be used near a sink and the
sink will need to be cleaned after use.

